
Ask HN: I might have invented a new protocol. What now? - s_engineer
Hello HN!<p>I believe I&#x27;ve invented a new cryptographic protocol which is related to anonymity. However, I am merely a software engineer (b.sc), and my experience in academic publishing is nil, and other than a basic university cryptographic course, I have no formal or systematic background in cryptography. My cryptographic knowledge is basic, practical and self taught.<p>I acknowledge that this might simply be a form of &quot;Dunning-Kruger effect&quot;, and that my idea has already been considered and&#x2F;or has fatal flaws. It did pass the sanity tests of my own reasoning and my friends&#x27; with whom I shared it, and extensive online search revealed nothing similar. But still, I would like to hear the opinion of experts in the field.<p>I do not wish to gain profit, but I do wish to be given the credit if it is indeed novel.<p>I believe I am capable of writing a detailed paper explaining the protocol, the threat model, etc. (and I&#x27;ve started to learn LaTeX) However, the paper would likely lack the proper citations of prior work because I have no formal background and am not sufficiently familiar with academia.<p>What do I do next? Dump the idea on the net? Contact some local university? (and if so, how would that work?)? Put it in a journal? (again, how?)<p>Suggestions are appreciated!
======
vtesucks
Go ask on academia.stackexchange.com

